# Deere 400 deck and steering interference



## Xthreaded449 (6 mo ago)

Friend just picked up a nice overall John Deere 400. Hydraulic steering and deck lift. When turning to the left from center, the mower deck and 3 point lever moves and the deck and 3 point lowers while turning. Can't find any physical interference so thinking it may a fault be in the hydraulic system?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You may want to use a bungee cord on on the deck/3 pt. lift control?? I found the following explanation on the internet:

*" For a 400, the inside most lever on the hydraulic spool will control the 3 pt hitch and the deck. They are controlled by the same cylinder. The outer two levers on the hydraulic spool control attachments hooked up to your front hydraulic ports, ie a 4 way blade or a snowthrower.

Are your draft arms moving up and down when you attempt raise/lower the deck?

I do not believe there is a lock out valve on these tractors but someone may have put one in to be able to operate the 3 pt hitch with raising and lowering the deck. This is unlikely though." *


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Operators Manual (Source) for a JD400:








John Deere 400 Lawn and Garden Tractor Manual


This is the complete operator's manual for the John Deere 400 lawn and garden tractor. This owner's manual contains information on operating, adjusting, maintaining and troubleshooting your JD riding lawn mower. Covers All Years and Serial Numbers - Other websites sell manuals that are...




farmmanualsfast.com





Parts catalog for a JD 400:



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/navigation/equipment/81751/level/2/snp/MjkyMjA6Q0hBUFRFUlsxMDYxOiNCVVNJTkVTU19SRUdJT04sMjUyOTojQ0FUQUxPRyw4MTc1MTpFUVVJUE1FTlRd


----------

